# VK - Trick or Treat 2016



## Stroodlepuff (22/9/16)

​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## brotiform (22/9/16)

In

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (22/9/16)

Subbed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/9/16)

Creepy....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (22/9/16)

Treat please

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## morras (22/9/16)

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (22/9/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 68724​


Ahhah It`s that time of the year again. Looking forward to see what antics you get up to this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (22/9/16)

Can't wait either...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/9/16)

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJ van Tonder (23/9/16)

Looks interesting... Definitely TREAT

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisha (23/9/16)




----------



## kyle_redbull (24/9/16)

Nice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/9/16)

*TRICK OR TREAT 2016



For those of you who are unfamiliar with Vape King Trick or Treat read the below to learn how it works:*

*Trick or Treat is a fun little game Vape King plays every year for the month of October.

Purchase over R2000.00 from participating Vape King stores and Online during the month of 
October and you will receive a free Trick or Treat juice.*

*What are the trick or treat juices you ask?*

*Thats the fun part - 8 liquids and you dont know what you will get other than a name - the flavour profiles will be revealed at the end of October.*

*Some are good, some are bad, hence the name trick or treat. In the past they have just received numbers but we thought we would have some fun this year and give them actual names.*

*Flavors*
* could be anything from Sour Milk to delicious Cakes but nobody besides the mixers know which is which, so no trying to pick our brains *

*None of the flavors exist currently in the Vape King range so have some fun and try guess what they are!*​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Boktiet (27/9/16)

This is exciting...and I have quite a long list of goodies to get this Sat from VK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (1/10/16)

So are we allowed to guess on the forum what the flavour profiles are?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> So are we allowed to guess on the forum what the flavour profiles are?


Of course  we will only reveal if you are right at the end of the month though

Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk


----------



## Boktiet (1/10/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Of course  we will only reveal if you are right at the end of the month though
> 
> Sent from my UMI_SUPER using Tapatalk



Ok, so my completely haywire tastebuds have had some time today with the 'Raven' juice.
I detect a slight hint of menthol with a fruity flavour of a litchi or similar fruit. Can't wait to see how far off I am..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boktiet (3/10/16)

Boktiet said:


> Ok, so my completely haywire tastebuds have had some time today with the 'Raven' juice.
> I detect a slight hint of menthol with a fruity flavour of a litchi or similar fruit. Can't wait to see how far off I am..


OK, i retract my previous statement about the 'Raven'.
There is still a menthol taste but it tastes like sour cream. It must be the previous flavour in the coil that affected the first tasted. Turns out I got a Trick....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bizkuit (3/10/16)

Vaping on some Zombie at the moment, its pretty good. This can actually be a all day vape. I'm guessing some type of melon, cant quite put my finger on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

